# Storage Under The Couch



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Great idea. May have to add that to the mod list for this winter.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

KTMRacer said:


> I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


The one reason i had thought that they didnt do it was to keep slide out weight down ???


----------



## Texas Scott (Feb 17, 2010)

[twitter][/twitter]Too Cool, thank is going to happen for me as well.

sdl


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

clarkely said:


> I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


The one reason i had thought that they didnt do it was to keep slide out weight down ???








[/quote]

Well, dangit. Now I won't be doing it.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

clarkely said:


> I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


The one reason i had thought that they didnt do it was to keep slide out weight down ???








[/quote]

I think you are right on that one.
In my truck, whenever after my wife drives it and I have to readjust the seat before taking over, I always do it with the seat empty. I think that helps the motor from having to labor too much with my extra weight.....


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


The one reason i had thought that they didnt do it was to keep slide out weight down ???








[/quote]

Well, dangit. Now I won't be doing it.








[/quote]

well since DW and I are pretty much "lightweights" I figure some bedding and a small suitcase or two isn't an issue with the slideout. Probably not a good place to put an extra water tank though!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

KTMRacer said:


> I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


The one reason i had thought that they didnt do it was to keep slide out weight down ???








[/quote]

Well, dangit. Now I won't be doing it.








[/quote]

well since DW and I are pretty much "lightweights" I figure some bedding and a small suitcase or two isn't an issue with the slideout. Probably not a good place to put an extra water tank though!!
[/quote]

I personally think you would be fine as well......... just food for thought to not overload it...... i am sure if they put outside doors and a compartment there....... there would be a much higher potential to put to much weight in and shorten the weakest point in the slide mechanism....... which is generally the shear pin......don't ask me how i know that


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

clarkely said:


> I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


The one reason i had thought that they didnt do it was to keep slide out weight down ???








[/quote]

Well, dangit. Now I won't be doing it.








[/quote]

well since DW and I are pretty much "lightweights" I figure some bedding and a small suitcase or two isn't an issue with the slideout. Probably not a good place to put an extra water tank though!!
[/quote]

I personally think you would be fine as well......... just food for thought to not overload it...... i am sure if they put outside doors and a compartment there....... there would be a much higher potential to put to much weight in and shorten the weakest point in the slide mechanism....... which is generally the shear pin......don't ask me how i know that








[/quote]

Keystone must not be to worried either, since they have those huge pull out drawer under the dinettes in the slideouts!!


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

We did the same thing under the couch in our 210RS. We keep all the kitchen pots and pans, dutch oven, coffee pot, and a bag of charcoal under there. Really open up some space in the cupboards.

Dan


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

We have two of those couches and my 2 and 4 year old pulled the front cover off the couch in the bunkhouse. At first i was really mad at them but then decided it didnt look bad with the cover off and now we can store toys and other things under it now im really glad they took it off


----------



## Aeronut (Aug 19, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


Any chance of a few pics? I've got the same TT and am always looking at smart mods to make it even better.

Thanks!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Aeronut said:


> I kept looking at all the empty space under the airbed couch in our 295RE and wondered why keystone didn't make it easier to store stuff under it. Finally decided to take a look and ended up about 1/2 hour later with enough storage space for bedding and a few suitcases. I undid the screws holding the back of the couch to the floor, tipped the couch up and removed the 4 screws holding the "beauty panel" on the front of the couch legs. It is screwed to a metal "L" bracket. screwed in 4 magnet cups into the "beauty panel", popped in 4 strong magnets, and put the couch back down. It's easy to pull off the panel and slide bedding, suitcases or whater under the couch. It's pretty tall, wide and deep space for storage.


Any chance of a few pics? I've got the same TT and am always looking at smart mods to make it even better.

Thanks!
[/quote]
I'll get some pictures posted in a few days


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

What magnets? I want to do this mod.


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

We removed the King U dinnette in out slide out and replaced it with 2 lazy boys. When we looked into the weight issue on the slides when its open because Dh and I are not light weights. We were told the dinette was put in there to sit six people, you weigh more than that? the overall weight of the 2 chair are 140 lbs.


----------

